# Freeze time



## wazzuqer (Jan 26, 2013)

Was wondering how long smoked cheese will last in freezer/fridge? Found some that is over a year old, was wondering if it will be ok?  Thanks...


----------



## roller (Jan 26, 2013)

If you vac seal your cheese it will last years in the frig..I do not like to freeze cheese it screws up the texture of it..


----------



## wazzuqer (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks for the help, I will give it a try...


----------



## wazzuqer (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks for the help, I will give it a try...


----------

